# SOF Dog Handlers?



## moz166 (Oct 24, 2018)

Anyone ever heard of 31k getting an option 40 or if that is one of the MOS that they take? 

Sorry if this question has ever been answered i searched but am new and couldn't find anything.


----------



## TheProspect (Oct 31, 2018)

How to Become an Army Ranger


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 31, 2018)

TheProspect said:


> How to Become an Army Ranger


@TheProspect 

You are not even in the military, much less a Ranger. Please leave the military related advice to those with direct working experience.


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 31, 2018)

So using my Googlefu, I found this Info for ya. Unfortunately, it's a few years old, so I have no way of knowing if it is still accurate or not; looks like at the time of that thread, they didn't have actual 31K's.

@DasBoot or @Lefty375 might be able to give you some up to date info.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 31, 2018)

As a former PD K-9 handler, I am interested on how SOF has implemented K9s....I remember MP K9's being attached to whatever unites needed K9's...regular and SOF ...but we know there are SOF units using K9's.  I do wonder what the process is....because it's at least a 7 year commitment for the K9 (average patrol K9 working time, not compared to detection only K9's).


----------



## TheProspect (Nov 1, 2018)

@Ooh-Rah Definitely out of my lane on this one. Won’t happen again.


----------



## DasBoot (Nov 1, 2018)

moz166 said:


> Anyone ever heard of 31k getting an option 40 or if that is one of the MOS that they take?
> 
> Sorry if this question has ever been answered i searched but am new and couldn't find anything.


All K9 handlers in Batt are 11 series dudes.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 1, 2018)

So like a collateral duty then?


----------



## DasBoot (Nov 1, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> So like a collateral duty then?


No they go to the K9 platoon after being on the line for a while, usually through TL time.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 1, 2018)

gotcha, thanks for the info DasBoot!


----------



## moz166 (Nov 2, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> All K9 handlers in Batt are 11 series dudes.



Thank you. Was wondering how that works. I have a K9 at home so thats something that would really interest me. Getting to handle one in the SOF area.


----------



## DasBoot (Nov 2, 2018)

moz166 said:


> Thank you. Was wondering how that works. I have a K9 at home so thats something that would really interest me. Getting to handle one in the SOF area.


You don’t even need to be thinking about that now. Getting here, getting a tab, and then spending a few years here all comes first. Fortunately for Regiment (but unfortunately for me) they are tightening up who gets sent to specialty Platoons now. No more squared E4s sneaking in or shitbag E4s and 5s getting sent to them because their company didn’t want them. Dog specifically wants guys with Alpha team leader creds who can brief an OPORD like a pro and carry themselves in a joint environment accordingly. 2/75 already had a “selection” of sorts for guys going to SNOT, K9, etc. I don’t know about what 3/75 does but 1/75 is starting to do what Fat Batt has been doing. Not trying to shoot you down, just need to manage your expectations. You want to be a dog handler out the gate, go big Army and do that. My best friends younger brother does that and gets treated like a king with TDY and getting to do Presidential security details. Not a bad life.


----------



## Topkick (Nov 2, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> You want to be a dog handler out the gate, go big Army



With the 101st, we had an Air Force dog and handler attached. They were outstanding.


----------



## moz166 (Nov 5, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> You don’t even need to be thinking about that now. Getting here, getting a tab, and then spending a few years here all comes first. Fortunately for Regiment (but unfortunately for me) they are tightening up who gets sent to specialty Platoons now. No more squared E4s sneaking in or shitbag E4s and 5s getting sent to them because their company didn’t want them. Dog specifically wants guys with Alpha team leader creds who can brief an OPORD like a pro and carry themselves in a joint environment accordingly. 2/75 already had a “selection” of sorts for guys going to SNOT, K9, etc. I don’t know about what 3/75 does but 1/75 is starting to do what Fat Batt has been doing. Not trying to shoot you down, just need to manage your expectations. You want to be a dog handler out the gate, go big Army and do that. My best friends younger brother does that and gets treated like a king with TDY and getting to do Presidential security details. Not a bad life.


I appreciate your input. All that dog handler stuff can wait, you're right I am thinking too far ahead. One thing at a time.


----------



## carlo amedio (Dec 25, 2018)

I met a 31k in pre-RASP. He had no idea what he was doing there and neither did anyone else. he didn't make it, so I guess it doesn't matter but they have some pretty fucking weird mos's going through the program right now.


----------

